# food advice



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Vito has been having problems for some time, about once a month he goes through painful episodes of constipation. He has seen a vet several times. this last time we did an xray to make sure it wasn't a back problem and blood test for lymes and heartworm. tests were negative, and back is fine, no disc problem. The xray showed major constipation...he was given an enema, told to increase laxatone to every day and NO dry food. Which for me is fine, I had been mixing wellness 95% chicken in with the dry for everybody. It is to be used for a topper or mixer only it doesn't have adequate nutrition to be used as sole food..ok with that said........that's all he wants to eat that or the kibble. He doesn't drink enough water and his body cannot break down the dry. He is going to be tested for any under lying metabolic issues as well as soon as the weather gives me a chance to get there. So my question is I need a good wet food that he will eat. I have tried several flavors and textures from wellness and Nutro, (which was the dry he was eating). Please don't suggest raw it's just not my preference. I can't just leave the food out and wait for him to eat as I have 4 and cannot guarantee that he would be the one to eat it..

He seems to like plain chicken is there something out there I can try


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First add water to the food. I have to do that with Nala as she doesn't drink enough. 

Can food suggestions:
Weruva
Ziwi Peak

Freeze dried that you can add water too:
Stella and Chewy
Primal


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also go grain free as it could be the grains and I do this with Nala trying to get more nutrition in her as being a 19 year old cat she is skinny use organic chicken broth instead of water


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also check out this article:
Chia For Pets | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Tried the water and chicken broth in the kibble still constipation. Did some research definitely grain free. I'll check out the ziwi peak canned heard good things about it. Hopefully someone carries it near me.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely checking our health food store for chia seeds..relieves joint pain too I gonna try it myself


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You might have to order the Ziwi Peak. You might be able to find Halo and it is a good brand. Not sure as high as the other though


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and I saw organic Chia seeds at Costco the other day. My dad and I started singing the Chia Pet song lol


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol..thanks I'll look for both. As soon as the spring thaw starts..more snow tonight and freezing rain yay me!! Uuggh state of emergency already declared


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you could use some plain oat bran? I use it for myself and it works great for constipation. You could mix 1/2 teaspoon in with some wet food. A couple of days on that, and he should 'go'. If necessary, you can continue it, as it is a natural, non prescsription item.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

He has been on koncyl for over a month. Everyday its like metamucil. .and still has a problem. Been going. On for some time now


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry about your little one! I assume you have tried pumpkin. 

There are also dehydrated foods. Mine get The Honest Kitchen Embark for one of their meals. I don't know if it will help, just another food you can try. You have to mix it with water and it gets a consistency of canned food. You can get trial size packets.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Cathy, I know dietary change is not normally a "friend" to dogs, but you could always look at the list of wet foods on dogfoodadvisor.com. Some thoughts that came to my mind were Fromm--many on this forum feed that food in kibble and are pleased, and they have canned as well. If you can't find locally you could order online. Mulligan Stew is another great canned food. These are foods made by excellent companies that you can be pleased with the food as well as the company. The problem is the ease with which to buy them locally. Merrick is also a 4.5 and 5 star canned food and is usually fairly easy to find locally. They also have a huge selection of canned foods if his stomach can take that. I have added the dogfoodadvisor page on a particular can Merrick that has several ingredients that are consider high fiber contents. Merrick is rather costly though, but that's a matter of opinion. Hope this helps, and I really hope he's better soon and you can find a food that helps him without medicine. 

Merrick Classic Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I would recommend the Merrick canned foods as well - the classic recipes. they have a lot of flavors and most are chunks which might resemble kibble a bit more. My moms shepherd has constipation issues and he eats The Honest Kitchen Thrive and Canine Caviar Lamb and Millet, he gets a tablespoon of pumpkin added to dinner. For him choosing the most simple foods helped, no fruits or veggies mostly one protein one carb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

